# On the Move



## MacDonald44 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi All,

My wife and I are looking at moving out to Cyprus. I am also looking for people who were in the British Army (1RHF). We have no children and we are only 44 - 38 years old. We will also be looking for employment, I was Head of Security for a UK Company and my wife was a housewife, she speaks fluent Russian, English and Lithuanian and also understands Polish. She is looking for a part-time job; she also has a degree in economics. 

If someone can give us some feedback that would help a lot.

Thank You All 


George


----------



## coyles (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi George, we are also thinking of moving to Cyprus. Paying a visit in September. Niece posted there with RAF. We are thinking of leasing for short time, looking for property in Limassol area and part time job for myself as my husband works away. Jimmy is ex-army 22 years REME. Know a couple of ex RHF. Frank Bone, Alex Tanner, Gary Magilverry, David Cuthert probably few more. I have been checking out the Cyprus Lion newspaper for jobs on bases. There are jobs out there. You have to be in place at right time though. Hope your move goes well for you both.

Susan


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Coyles yes you are right about the jobs its who you know and being there,
Hope you find what you are looking for in Sept.My hubby was born at RAF base and school there. There are a lot of ex Army &RAF.Mac44 on my link there are pages on employment, Tax, schools ect.
Tricia


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Just noticed we are all scots. See you in the sun
Tricia


----------



## MacDonald44 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Susan,

Thanks for the message, it is a small world I know all of the names you have given me. Was in RHF for 13 years until I broke my leg in six places could not fix it career over. Do you or your husband know any military people over there, we are also thinking of going over in September for a visit. I have been six times with my last company my wife has never been. 

George 



coyles said:


> Hi George, we are also thinking of moving to Cyprus. Paying a visit in September. Niece posted there with RAF. We are thinking of leasing for short time, looking for property in Limassol area and part time job for myself as my husband works away. Jimmy is ex-army 22 years REME. Know a couple of ex RHF. Frank Bone, Alex Tanner, Gary Magilverry, David Cuthert probably few more. I have been checking out the Cyprus Lion newspaper for jobs on bases. There are jobs out there. You have to be in place at right time though. Hope your move goes well for you both.
> 
> Susan


----------



## coyles (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi George, dont know any military there, however it is a small world as you know and there may well be a few we know! Only know my niece at moment. We are visiting 9th Sept for 10 days and hoping to make move in May if we find somewher to lease around Akrotiri area. Ideally I would like to work for SSAFA. I am currently working for Criminal Justice Social work in Ayr Sheriff Court....cant see me finding anything similar! Although I worked for MOD property management in Hohne for 3 years so might be able to get a start as a clerical worker. I think unless you are a greek speaker you may not have much luck. Unless you want bar work that is????? May be wrong assumption by reading threads. Have you thought about an area yet?

Susan


----------



## MacDonald44 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Susan,

Not yet, we lived in Malta for a few months and did not like it, main reason was we could not make friends out there. It was a good lesson, what we have decided is to find an area were people are a little like us ex-military or people who are friendly and don’t drink to much. I have worked as a Security Director carrying out investigations all over EU (Don't think I will get a job like that). Could see myself driving a taxi or working in a bar (don't drink alcohol, could this be a problem). 

Regards,

George 





coyles said:


> Hi George, dont know any military there, however it is a small world as you know and there may well be a few we know! Only know my niece at moment. We are visiting 9th Sept for 10 days and hoping to make move in May if we find somewher to lease around Akrotiri area. Ideally I would like to work for SSAFA. I am currently working for Criminal Justice Social work in Ayr Sheriff Court....cant see me finding anything similar! Although I worked for MOD property management in Hohne for 3 years so might be able to get a start as a clerical worker. I think unless you are a greek speaker you may not have much luck. Unless you want bar work that is????? May be wrong assumption by reading threads. Have you thought about an area yet?
> 
> Susan


----------



## coyles (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi George, I know what you mean about being around people who have similar backgrounds to you. We feel exactly the same! I think the Forces makes you a bit like that. Its like an extended family. However going by the forum I am sure Cyprus is for us and the expats there will make us more than welcome if we let them.... I think you have to work at it and give it time wherever you go as we well know being ex forces and having moved around so much. As for the not drinking and Bar work I think you would be ideal for a job like that and there would be no probs!!! Shame things didn't work out in Malta. 

Susan


----------



## MacDonald44 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Susan,

I am sure you are right about the people and we are just looking for a place to settle down and make some friends. I am sure there are people over there who will point us all in the right direction. 

This is the main reason for joining this site for all of us. 

Regards,

George









coyles said:


> Hi George, I know what you mean about being around people who have similar backgrounds to you. We feel exactly the same! I think the Forces makes you a bit like that. Its like an extended family. However going by the forum I am sure Cyprus is for us and the expats there will make us more than welcome if we let them.... I think you have to work at it and give it time wherever you go as we well know being ex forces and having moved around so much. As for the not drinking and Bar work I think you would be ideal for a job like that and there would be no probs!!! Shame things didn't work out in Malta.
> 
> Susan


----------

